# Replacement for Onkyo TX-SR805???



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I just sold my Onkyo SR805 and I'm looking for a new receiver. I'm using NHT speakers in a 7.1 set up. The NHT speakers I have are the VT-1.2 towers, VS-2a center and 2 VS1.2 for Surr-back and 2 super zero for Surr-rears. These are soft dome tweeters with a sensitivity of 86bd if that matters. :help:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

robsong said:


> I just sold my Onkyo SR805 and I'm looking for a new receiver. I'm using NHT speakers in a 7.1 set up. The NHT speakers I have are the VT-1.2 towers, VS-2a center and 2 VS1.2 for Surr-back and 2 super zero for Surr-rears. These are soft dome tweeters with a sensitivity of 86bd if that matters. :help:


Hello,
If you don't mind me asking, why led you to decide to sell your 805? In truth, it had an Amplifier Section far more powerful than anything approaching its price. 

Especially with NHT Speakers not being very efficient, it is going to require a pretty expensive and powerful AVR to equal what the 805 offered. It might be best to purchase a cheaper AVR with Preamp Outputs and add an outboard Amplifier to get the best from your Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I needed more HDMI inputs and I forgot to mention I have acurus 3x200 amp I can use.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Aside from your additional HDMI input requirements, I would suggest also to look for model with better audio & video proccessing options.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

robsong said:


> I needed more HDMI inputs and I forgot to mention I have acurus 3x200 amp I can use.


Hello,
That actually changes things a great bit as it is an excellent Amplifier and means the AVR just needs to drive the Surrounds.

What is your budget? Something like Pioneer's 1120 or Onkyo's TX-NR708 would work well for you. If 3D is not something you are interested in, there are some great values out there on HDMI 1.3 AVR's and you could get a great deal more AVR for your money.
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not doing 3d because my FP is Mitsubishi hc6500. Maybe later I would go 3D.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

What is the preferred amount you wish to spend and how many HDMI Inputs are you wanting?


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm looking at 5+ on HDMI and cost about $1000.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

robsong said:


> I'm looking at 5+ on HDMI and cost about $1000.


That budget leads the field wide open for choosing some great AVR's, time to go shopping.:T


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

What receiver do you think will match up well my NHT thanks.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

For just a little more you can get the 3008 but the price changes daily at Newegg so if your interested keep your eye's on it. Click on add to cart to see the discounted price.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120158


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

If it were me I would go with the Onkyo 3007 HDMI 7 in 2 out with Reon processing chip 9.2 at $ 869.00


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

What about the new Yamaha a2000. I just found a great deal on this receiver for less than $1000.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A B-Stock TX-NR3007 would fit your budget with room to spare and give you tons of HDMI Inputs (7), Audyssey MultEQ XT, Internet Radio and Firmware Updates , THX Ultra 2 Plus, and much more
Here is a link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...s-channel-9.2-Channel-Network-Receiver/1.html

I am also quite impressed with Yamaha's new Avantage AVR's like the A2000 that was recommended by John. If 3D is not in the cards, the 3007 would work well. The 3008 is quite nice as well, but slightly over your stated budget.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been reading that the 3007 has a clicking problem when switching inputs. Also what other issues does the 3007 have thanks.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

When the broadcast source information changes , Such as commercials vs the main program , or previews on a Bluray vs the movie itself , Most change that I know of, at least Onkyos , and Kenwood , and Yamaha . it's not really noticeable to me, though some are louder than others. Even if you have a Direct TV HD sat box it is the same, esp noticeable when flipping between different HD channels. Just keep in mind (the clicking is a characteristic) not a defect


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

On the sr805 I didn't have the clicking sound when changing to commercials vs the main program , or previews on a Bluray vs the movie itself like you are saying.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have had no issues with the 3007. So long as the Listening Preferences are set to Surround Modes on 2 Channel information like non HD TV, I rarely hear clicks when watching TV and going from 2.0 and 5.1.

There are not any known major issues with the 3007. I purchased mine a few months ago well after its replacement had been announced. I researched it a fair amount and certainly had no trepidation about purchasing one. I have no interest in 3D so getting an HDMI 1.3 AVR with the latest Audyssey, Dolby, and THX Technologies that were not available on the TX-SR875 I used prior made sense to me.

Mind you, I am strictly using the 3007 as a Pre Amp and have not even hooked up a Speaker Cable to the Binding Posts of the 3007, but it has worked quite well in this application.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys for your inputs. Now time to start looking for a new receiver. :bigsmile:


----------

